# Age Objections



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

atticstobasemen said:


> no real offense taken.
> That being said I can run a crew better, I can schedule better, I can forecast problems better and am ALWAYS on budget. *I have great subcontractors that have been doing there trades for many years*, so if I don't know the city requires sillcocks on homes built after 1993 than they make sure I do.
> I need to be able to over come your "gray beard" and make it about the task at hand. The best finished product.


Does anyone, perhaps, see the contradictory irony in that one single, very revealing statement?

He trusts in the sub's experience which is evidenced (proven?) by the number of years they have been in business. Yet he doesn't seem to be able to understand when potential customers look at the very same qualifiers... and find him lacking.

Many people have not yet learned that no matter what business you are in or what product you sell, we all are in only one true business. And that is the *people* business. If you lose their confidence, you lose their business.

Quite frankly, his rather cocky attitude and self centered focus on credit for the work performed may be turning off a lot of people. It comes across thick here in his writing; I can only imagine how it sounds to potential clients when they can also see and hear him.

Most customers are wired to zero in on the distinctive differences between arrogance and confidence. Think on that one for a while. It just might help younger guys understand some reactions they've experienced from people.

There is an old greybeard's axiom that goes something like this....
"If a man has to tell me how good he is, he usually isn't."


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

You are so right on the money with this, life is all about the people business. Being young and in business is pretty tough if your attitude isn't in check. The best thing a youngster can do to stack the chips in his favor is be humble, respectful, and let your past work sell your future work for you. Often times younger people spend way to much time trying to convince others they are worthy. People can read others in there actions and how they behave. 

Have all your ducks in a row, be very prepared and professional. If you can do this while being humble and reserved there is no stopping you. Remember, I don't care how smart you are that doesn't matter, you lack mileage clear and simple. People trust older guys even if they are grumpy because they have hundreds of projects under there belt and reputation is well developed.

Mike


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

That's true :thumbup: I'm usually grumpy and crusty and they hire me.:laughing:


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

I deal with the same thing all the time. Can't even tell you how many customers I have said to on about the 3rd day; you were a little skeptical weren't you? And they are like I was, but now I see you know your stuff. Their is really nothing you can do besides being more professional than the older folks. Use it to your advantage. Many people like to hire us because we are young and they want to give business to us.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

WillieT that's exactly what I was thinking. :whistling


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I think a lot of it depends on the person. I know 30 and 40 year olds that are at best mediocre. I also know a guy who now is 39 but by 23 was already a journeyman carpenter. He has a combination of passion, intellegence and motivation to learn. But he is the exception to the rule.

I started at 15 and am now 61 and I still LOVE learning new things. You will never know everything. If a 23 yr old can teach or show me a new or better way to do something, I'm all ears.

But you have to be able to show, or "qualify" why it is a better method. You can't just say "because". I can prove my methology to anyone.

An example would be the young guys I'm sure are light years ahead of me in the tech areas of things. I'm just now trying to put up a web site.

But the point is to keep learning. Hey, it's fun. I'm naturaly curious. 

That guy who is now 39 calls me "the master" :laughing::whistling


----------



## SclafaniBuilder (Feb 18, 2011)

I learned everything there is to know about construction from Mike Holmes...:whistling:laughing:


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

It's not only confidence that the client picks up on but it's also a certain level of wisdom that is projected. At 39, I'm not quite a greybeard yet but my words have more weight in comparison to someone 15 years younger. 

The younger guys are more likely to give the client information that is factual and technically correct where as the older generation gives the client USEFUL information as a result of his experience with people. You have to have the the ability to speak the client's language and/or to operate on his level of understanding.


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

I would be interested to know how this guy is doing now...:whistling


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

So I checked him out. Nice website. Seriously, one of the better sites I have seen. Why is it a good site? Because there is a video that goes into great detail about the company. What are the details of the company? The one that stuck out for me is that there is an experienced guy running the company and a younger guy that helps with the design (which is kind of weak):laughing:

Did this guy have a partner the whole time or did he decide to take one on for the image? I would be interested to find out.


----------

